
How Termux saved my ass - hapnin
https://hackernoon.com/how-termux-saved-my-ass-73db53b2dea1
======
chewzerita
Android phones have apt? Or is it just Termux?

~~~
hapnin
Termux has it. Tons of packages too. Klaus Weidner's 'Hacker's Keyboard' is
indispensable as well.

